# New Ubuntu Problem



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

Now i'm putting it on my emachine in my sig, made a disk this time with 10.04lts since most like it apparently, but once it was running it doesn't recognize my wifi adapter i used on the other and worked, it doesn't show that anything is plugged in at all, and it doesn't matter which port it's in either, just nothing, and it does light up recognizing it's powered like normal too, really just want to use ubuntu


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 3, 2011)

Which wifi adapter?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

a wusb100 v.2 by lynksis, i know when i was working with the other computer when i put it in it instantly recognized and used it, but at the same time on my other computer it would consistantly drop the internet ever min or 2, even though i was only a couple feet from the router and every other computer was fine, but i was also on 10.10 so it may have had a few newer codecs/drivers built in to use newer adapters.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 3, 2011)

Try this.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 3, 2011)

try a 11.04 disk (just live boot it) and see if it will recognize it. It could be as simple as a driver issue.  11.04 IS the most current, thus has the most drivers stock.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't understand what's going on. I have the EXACT same wifi adapter, works right out of the box. Run ifconfig and post the results please. Yes, ifconfig not ipconfig (like in windows).
Also, type in nm-applet in a terminal and see if you have a connection then.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

but 11.04 also has all the extra crap and i've hear it is less liked than 10.04 and less stable and stuff like that.

the ifconfig showed when i posted, i will do that in a min, i have to reboot every time, only comp i can use at the moment.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 3, 2011)

its just as stable. Its based off the same core (like 2000 -> XP). The differences are more drivers (Raeltec AR5B97 no longer needs driver installed), and visual. Ubuntu classic (available as a login screen option) is almost the same as 10.04.2


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

well i'm downloading 11.04 now, i guess i'll use it, hopefully i can finally get this thing working right, would love to figure it oput so when i get my machine built whenever that happens i can use this untill i get windows and if i get wine running correctly and if there's a way for origin to run, think i found a way a week ago in a forum, then i can just use it for the time being untill i need windows, maybe never, i hope, i b broke so saving 100 would be awsome.

love my internet, pulling a steady 1.51 mb/s on 11.04, only going a couple .01's up and down.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> its just as stable. Its based off the same core (like 2000 -> XP). The differences are more drivers (Raeltec AR5B97 no longer needs driver installed), and visual. Ubuntu classic (available as a login screen option) is almost the same as 10.04.2



In my experience it is just as stable as long as you don't mess with any settings... then it goes to hell.

But then, I've been fighting my computers for the past four months, regardless of which OS is on them.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey, my comp. doesn't seem to want to format the disk and i don't want to ask for another cuz my dad uses the disks alot, i'm gunna google it but anybody got any suggestions, and i'm feeling stupid cuz i never closed the burning program i have, nero, came with comp., so gunna try again first with it closed.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

ah, i'm just gunna go straight wubi cuz it won't erase the disk, it's not a rewritable.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 3, 2011)

Just burn it with something like image burn. Also, did you try typing nm-applet like i said?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

i guess i'll do that now, reall quick, would you say do that or do 11.04.

k, so ifconfig showed eth0 and my ethernet port, then lo and 0's and such, and nm-applet said it was already running, and also remembered that putting the disk in is supposed to ask to add in other stuff on the disk, but nothing shows.

i'm just gunna go to 11.04 now and hope that works.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 3, 2011)

So nm-applet is already running? What happens when you click the wireless icon on the top corner? Can you not select a network? Guessing you get a error message or something instead.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 4, 2011)

no, when i clicked on the wifi icon in the corner it had the vpn options, and said it was disconnected but was grey so i couldn't change that, but i am on it now, went to with wubi and it works, but i have a new question, how can i uninstall the disk installation of 10.04, cuz it comes up with than menu, then i select win7 and it lets me choose it or this there, and after that it has another menu for win7 ubuntu linux or ubuntu, with linux (another q, what's the diff of the 2) but this is on a menu more like the first.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 4, 2011)

oh, and it is currently updating drivers or whatever, but it said this geforce 7050 igpu doesn't have the ability to run unity, but may be the drivers there.

and can somebody link me to a page with some of the wallpapers and widgets like yall have, or the ones on the post your desktop thread in desktops section, like the apple style bar at the bottom and stuff like that.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 4, 2011)

nope. that card isnt powerful enough to run it. The minimum is Geforce 8600 or newer (or ATI equivalent). 
Either way,  do yourself a favor and upgrade it to Gnome3 and be done with it. It will be easier to use and more Linuxy (less like OSX).


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 4, 2011)

how do i get gnome3, and if this is too weak how can my radeon 9600se run it, it is barely faster and lacks this chips softwares, and i have played crysis on this chip so i think it can handle this.

and whenever i sudo apt-get install, it runs like 4-5 lines and says e: unable to locate package -----


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 4, 2011)

I was just forwarding what Ubuntu has stated.   And the lack of dedicated memory on a integrated chip really pulls a lot from its performance.  Benchmark wise (as well as games), a X1600 will outperform a HD4200 IPU, even though the 4200 has better stats. 

Gnome 3: open terminal (im going to assume that you know how to do that.)

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
```
 then 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get update
```
, then 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get upgrade
```
, then 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
```
then when you reboot, you will need to choose Gnome to boot into it.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 4, 2011)

you never did say, how can i uninstall my disk installation as it isn't done the same as wubi so using wubi doesn't work, do i boot onto the disk and there's and option or what? and thanks for the help so far, running update now.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 4, 2011)

boot into windows. Download easyBCD (free and required!).  then open your start menu, type in partition and hit enter. there will be several partitions listed. Just look for the one that isnt in NTFS or FAT. that will be your 10.04.2 install. format it and your install is gone DO NOT RESTART YET! 
then start up easyBCD and go down to bootloader setup and make sure it says "7/vista MBR" and hit "write MBR". now you will be able to restart without issue.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 4, 2011)

you'd really think they'd include an uninstaller with the cd so you can run it live and do it instead of something that sound like you could kill you computer, well hdd setup or whatever you'd call it,


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 4, 2011)

it would be easier if Ubuntu didnt just blindly erase the windows MBR.  The only way to erase it without damage is to replace the MBR, which is what easyBCD does.  Without a MBR, your HDD wont tell your computer there is info to boot from. Basically your computer would think that your HDD only has DATA, not an OS.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 4, 2011)

FYI, if you install Gnome 3 on 11.04, it will kill your unity session. (not that you can use it)

You can also always use your install disk to re install the mbr as well.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 4, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> you never did say, how can i uninstall my disk installation as it isn't done the same as wubi so using wubi doesn't work, do i boot onto the disk and there's and option or what? and thanks for the help so far, running update now.








  It's a live disc; you're expected to "try it before you buy it."  If you had, you probably would have realized that Unity would not work for you.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 4, 2011)

Did you try to install the ralink rt2870 drivers first?
Installing Linux to Ralink RT2870 driver


1. Downloading the latest drivers http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
(As of this writing, while http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/dr....4.0.0.tar.bz2

2. Extract the archive you downloaded.

3. Open a terminal.

4. Go into the folder you extracted (For me 2008_0925_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.4.0.0 cd)

5. Use gedit or nano (the text you like) and open Make File.

6. Watch where the MODE is set to STA (MODE = STA) TARGET is set to LINUX (TARGET = LINUX) save and close.

7. Visit the os / linux (cd os / linux)

8. Open config.mk (with the text you like)

9. Changing these from
Quote
# Support wpa_supplicant
HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT = n

# Support for Native WpaSupplicant Network Maganger
HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT = n
to
Quote
# Support wpa_supplicant
HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT = y

# Support for Native WpaSupplicant Network Maganger
HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT = y

10. Save and Close.

11. Return to 2008_0925_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.4.0.0.
12. Run make. (Can you mail error messages back).
13. Run make install as root (sudo make install, send feedback here also love)
14. Visit the os / linux (cd os/linux)
15. Run insmod rt2870sta.ko
16. When will all work after my experience, if not follow the next step.
17. Open /etc/network/interfaces (gedit /etc/network/interfaces).
18. Please enter the first sentence
auto ra0
, Also the other

iface ra0 inet dhcp
(dhcp is standard, you need only change to what suits you love.
19. Then all the work, use encryption, you can configure it with the System> Administration> Network, or network-admin in the terminal.
20. Almost forgot that you must install build-essential (apt-get install build-essential).
21. build-essential to be on CD you installed ubuntu with.
22. How to install build-essential CD.
23. Open the Terminal (Applications> Accessories> Terminal)
24. Run apt-cdrom add-d / cdrom (replace / cdrom with the path cdrom is mounted with you)
25. Run apt-get update.
26. And run apt-get install build-essential.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 4, 2011)

ok, wolf, it's installing the gnome shell now, what exactly are the benefits of this, like what will it let me do and stuff, i'm gunna google it too but thought you might be able to explain it better probably. and i've noticed my internet seems alot slower on here than on windows, like less than 1/10th the speed when ubuntu is downloading stuff in the terminal, but that may be their servers being slow so thought i'd ask that.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 4, 2011)

ok, well i installed gnome shell and all that stuff, even ran them a second time to be sure, and on reboot, now it goes to a black screen with a blinking underscore like normal but never goes further, before it goes to that it does sit on a screen with that, then 3 lines of text appear and instantly go away, then goes to that, i think that screwed it up and i might have to reinstall linux.

i reinstalled linux 11.04 now, but i did the easybcd thing and got 2.1, and it didn't have the option you said and on the main screen it showed what i think is the 2 options after i select windows 7 on the first screen which is the one with the linux i need to get rid of, so does that mean when i deleted its partition it went to the normal boot and those will be my options the next time i start up, i'm scared to turn it off now because of this.

and is there any form of wubi for opensuse or fedora, cuz they both have newer distos that have gnome 3 already in them, and i don't want to have to get another disk and do another partitioned install, i like the wubi style install more.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

i deleted my 10.04 ubuntu partition, but when i went to use easybcd to fix the mbr, it shows info that looks like the wubi installation, not the disk installation, so i can't verify it is correct so i can't tell if it is safe to reboot so i can use ubuntu again.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 5, 2011)

What do you want as far as OS's right now? Just windows, windows and ubuntu?
All your post have me a little confused.
Can you get me a map of your partition table at all? If you can still get to a linux terminal, type sudo sfdisk -l 
If you cant, download and burn gparted, and right down all the info for me. 
Your also probably want to grab super grub disk and burn that to a disk too.

Also, wubi is a HORRIBLE way to go. If you want to experiment with linux, install it to a virtual machine or a old PC. Otherwise your going to have disastrous things likes this happen until your know exactly what your doing.  Sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

well i wanted 1 of each (win7 and ubuntu 11.04), but right now i have win7 normally installed, then a disk install of 10.04.3lts, and a wubi of 11.04, i wanted to just have windows and 11.04 so i deleted the 10.04.3lts partition, and because it was a disk install and messed with my mbr, i was told to use easybcd to make sure that it was set to boot onto windows before restarting, but when i used it i think i have a newer version so the button he told me to hit or whatever isn't there so i can't check, and the screen it shows is showing the stuff for my wubi install, not my disk install, so idk if it is safe to restart, and i have a disk of 10.04lts, but want to use 110.04, but my disk isn't rewrittable and i don't want to ask for another cuz my dad uses them alot.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 5, 2011)

Get supergrubdisk  (now known as Rescatux)from here:
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/

and burn it, so it's ready to go. If you cant boot, that can get you back in. There's options to just load any install OS, fix boot problems, etc. Read the wiki before you reboot.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 5, 2011)

I think part of the problem is he doesn't have a bunch of blank CDs.

Jonny, can't you go down to the local store and pick up a 3-pack for a couple bucks?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

no, i was saying that my dad has a ton, but i don't want to get any if i don't HAVE to, cuz he's a photographer so he goes threw them fast, and needs all he can get, so wasn't going to get a ton, and for going to the store and grabbing some, i llive in georgia, and if you aren't in atlanta, i'm not, then you're most likely in basically the country, closest thing that'd sell computer stuff i know of is walmart and it's a 10+ minute drive on the highway, and i'm 15 so that's a no on going and grabbing some at the store.

but can i put the thing on a usb drive, that i can do, we've got plenty, i'll check the site and see so yeah. downloading now, and does support usb's so prob. gunna use that, and might put 11.04 on there too so i can download it that way instead of wubi

and should i get the 32 or 64 bit, it says the 32 is recommended, and i don't have over 4gb's ram or anything cuz i know windows needs 64 for over 4, so will there be a difference.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 5, 2011)

A cd or two is not that big of a deal. And you do know you could always install Ubuntu to a flashdrive if you didnt want do anything permanent to your computer.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

i'm guessing you can't put both ubuntu and the other thingy on the same flashdrive at once, i'd have to put the grub thingy on first and make sure i can boot then put ubuntu on it after and do that wouldn't i?


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 5, 2011)

Dude, just burn supergrubdisc to a disc. I'm sorry but you will use that thing so much in situations like these. It has saved my butt countless times. It's a single disc.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 5, 2011)

If anything talk to your dad about getting you some RW Disc.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

this all sounds a great deal harder than windows 7 which takes 15 minutes to install on my machine.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> this all sounds a great deal harder than windows 7 which takes 15 minutes to install on my machine.



Cruncbang Linux takes the same amount of time. It's just about whether you know what your doing or not. Dual booting is by no means a hard task, at all.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

Thats all fine, until something doesn't work as per the OP.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea, granted that happens to anyone regardless of what OS is installed.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

Never happened to me on the countless windows 7 installs ive done.  My point here is, Win 7 does everything linux or any open source os does, with a much larger driver support out of the box.  I just think more attention should be given to the pitfalls when a newbie is recommended this os.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> this all sounds a great deal harder than windows 7 which takes 15 minutes to install on my machine.



Nice for you...

Got an extra $150 so _I_ can partake of this miracle OS?


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine cost $11 shipping via Donortec.

Either way, its lets than  100 bucks on newegg.  If you value (in dollars) your time, its a bargain.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986

oh, and it works.

Not saying don't try it, but a young user who I spent 2 days with just getting his computer functional, shouldn't just go for it with an open source distro without proper warnings.  I see it over and over again.  Supporters (which i am one) of open source software are too keen to push people to it, without a proper assessment of their skills.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Mine cost $11 shipping via Donortec.



Oh.  Well, in _that_ case, I guess I should quit my job, move to Australia and set up a non-profit so I can get a fancy Windows OS for only $11.

Win!


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

i am just saying, nothing is free.

and btw it takes not much longer than 15 minutes to install on my machine.  is there something wrong with that?


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> i am just saying, nothing is free.



But installing Ubuntu, for many people, is worth the 15 minutes of labor.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you saying ubuntu is as easy and as quick to install on the average machine as Win 7?

It also appears that 11.04 buggers up the bcd.  Not cool.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Are you saying ubuntu is as easy and as quick to install on the average machine as Win 7?
> 
> It also appears that 11.04 buggers up the bcd.  Not cool.



11.04 loads like Vista.  10.04 loads easy.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

By load you mean install right?  Not really sure what you mean actually.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Are you saying ubuntu is as easy and as quick to install on the average machine as Win 7?
> 
> It also appears that 11.04 buggers up the bcd.  Not cool.


how do you suggest that they multiboot without messing up the copywritten windows MBR (assuming that  you mean by BCD)?  
and its only really an issue when removing the ubuntu partition, where the install writes the grub install. 


Yes, it is as easy, if not easier to install in a normal machine than Windows. 
For example, comes with 99% of the needed drivers for most machines. My acer needs a driver for Ethernet and Wireless under windows, but all the way back to 6.04 has the drivers necessary for my machine right from install. You (nobody for that matter) can argue against the security advantages, and price advantage of Linux over Windows.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

Ive never had a virus with Windows either.

My OS was free.

Windows 7 has the largest driver support of any OS.

Read the forums and see the troubles with multiboot stuff ups.  Which clearly jonny (OP) may agree with.

Lets not argue, but linux is hardly market ready.  Almost all attempts to commercialise it (ie replace windows) have failed.  BTW, this is my opinion, doesn't require your acceptance


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Lets not argue, but linux is hardly market ready.  Almost all attempts to commercialise it (ie replace windows) have failed.  BTW, this is my opinion, doesn't require your acceptance


hard to commercialize something free


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

Again,although free, the OEM market is huge, and attempts by many major sellers have tried to sell computers with linux etc installed.  All have failed.   Why because it is not as user friendly as Windows, nor is it as supported by 3rd party software, nor do many ISPs offer linux technical support.  All of this adds up to one big headache.

Google is free. You think Google isnt a commercial organisation? 

And btw, i meant BCD, not MBR as I was talking about Windows 7.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 5, 2011)

its plenty user friendly if you even try to learn. 
3rd party software, hmmm... Its called wine, or just simply installing it as is. Office 2003, 2007, BC2, MOH, 18WOSALH, photoshop, Call of Juarez 1 & 2 and im sure more (these are ones I have used) will install and run on linux just fine.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

well i just said screw it and after reinstalling 11.04 with wubi, i restarted and it went fine, no problems, so, yep.

is the gnome 3 for 11.04 or 10.04, cuz i don't wanna do it again if it's gunna do that again.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 5, 2011)

i havent been able to get it to work on 10.04.2. So its doubtful that it would work.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

so only 11.04, cuz hat's what's in now, but on windows currently, guess i'll reboot and start that stuff, and can you get flash on ubuntu, cuz it said it couldn't find the required driver or whatever when i tried to run jango (less commercials than pandora) and when on comp. it's too boring without music.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 5, 2011)

its in the software center. just go to the software center and search for "flash".

as for Unity and Gnome 3, neither are working on my acer (wiped the HDD and installed a copy of 11.04). I wouldn't be surprised if Gnome wont work on your 11.04 either. Be our luck that its the only Linux os without Gnome support (even though the Ubuntu window is based from the Gnome 2 base)


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah, i'm tempted to get another cd, might just get a 20 pack or something off newegg, and get gnome3 on opensuse or fedora, if you go to gnome3.com those are the only 2 distros currently listed for haveing gnome 3.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I noticed that too. Though it does seem that Ubuntu would give an error or something if Gnome 3 would not install. 

Fedora is a good OS, but it takes a bit more knowledge of the workings of Linux, and needs a lot more Terminal knowledge.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 5, 2011)

haha I can see bigfellla working incredibly hard to restrain himself itt. Good work buddy. 

Not really on topic, but I'd have to agree with some that the cost of a windows license pays for itself with its ease of use and compatibility with the latest games. Fortunately the Ubuntu community has grown to offer alternatives to anything, besides games, that used to only be supported by Windows. The lack of gaming compatibility, if I understand correctly, has to do with DX and other APIs that are exclusive to MS, and the software developers only support those APIs. 

I doubt the majority of Ubuntu users install it only because its free. Many of them do it, I think, because of the open nature of the OS and the ability to "play" with something different, and they probably multi boot with a Windows install. Being free definitely helps of course.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

well for the gaming aspect you mentioned, they make wine, so yoou can load steam, and anything on steam runs so i could play any game i wanted if i could get it running. and for gnome 3

http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml


----------



## mep916 (Aug 5, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> well for the gaming aspect you mentioned, they make wine, so yoou can load steam, and anything on steam runs so i could play any game i wanted if i could get it running. and for gnome 3
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml



I'm familiar with wine, wasn't exactly sure how compatible it is with PC gaming.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

i haven't gotten it yet but heard it lets you play any game on stem, and will let you play some others too, and more games are being made for ubuntu/linux now because of the rising interest


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

gunna post my desktop in a min, but does wine running steam take up a crap load of resources for you guys too, doesn't help that i'm on a pentium dual core at 2.2ghz, but still. and also my internet is slower, on windows i get speedtest.net in mid 20's, now it's getting mid 10's


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 6, 2011)

my internet is about the same speed (.3 faster in ubuntu, .6 in PClinuxOS). 

Wine doesnt in itself take any resources. Its a compatibility layer. A mask per se, to fool the game into thinking its in Windows. 

As for wine, it will run a lot on its own, and if it wont work in wine, chances are there is a Freeware replacement that will install just fine.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 6, 2011)

mep916 said:


> haha I can see bigfellla working incredibly hard to restrain himself itt. Good work buddy.



Just checking, thats not sarcasm right?  Hopefully not, because I am trying to keep it happy


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i was running wine for steam and it shot up to 70's and 80's cpu usage (got docky and added the monitoring applet or whatever), and occasianaly even without that open it can jump up the usage, may be a faulty app or a side affect of a wubi install.

and i did get unity running, u use synaptic package manager and find unity 2d and it's about the same thing.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 6, 2011)

80% usage on a dual core, 2.2GHz, non HT processor is to be expected with a game. What steam game were you playing when it was up there?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

not a game, just straight steam downloading the brink weekend thing and cs: source


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 6, 2011)

it shouldnt be above 50% unless that wasnt all you were doing. 

Open the system monitor and see how many apps you have running.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

can't, apparently either the sudo update or upgrade thing screws my system up, cuz i had run thos 2 and then updated my gpu drivers and now i can't boot into either the one with linux .... -8- or -10- or something like that, you know any way to get back in cuz not even recovery mode works, it stops after like 30 secs and doesn't go, just the blinking underscore, and nothing appears if i type anything.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck jonny. Can you reinstall the os again?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah, but this is getting annoying doing this daily, mainly that i had gotten it looking nice and the way i wanted, and now need to go threw another hour long installation, idk the actuall time, but it's pretty slow on my p.o.s. cpu.

reinstalling now, will just have to be more carfull next time and try to remember all the stuff i downloaded, but at least i now have a larger partition, now i'm up to 30gb's, only a 320 gb drive and norton backup has like everything backed up so it doubles the space taken.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 6, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Just checking, thats not sarcasm right? Hopefully not, because I am trying to keep it happy



nope, not at all mate  ty sir


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

right now i'm running update and upgrade, once they finish it'd better go fine or i'm just gunna wait a while b4 going threw this again.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 6, 2011)

Like i said, VM's are your friend. Heck, you could simulate doing a dual boot install with them if you wanted. Practice makes perfect. No need to wreck your system if you don't have to. I'd still suggest Linux Mint over Ubuntu. Just a suggestion. It was my first Linux OS, and the dual boot went super smooooothhhhh.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

hey, i got my drivers and stuff, is there any way to enable the effects now cuz the menu isn't on my background settings stuff.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 6, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> hey, i got my drivers and stuff, is there any way to enable the effects now cuz the menu isn't on my background settings stuff.



So you have installed your video card drivers? Have you generated a new Xorg? Because otherwise your still going to be running on the generic drivers.  If your not sure, just go ahead and try to enable the effects, it will tell you if you cant run them.

System > Preferences > Appearance->Visual Effects Tab


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

i was trying to say there is no visual effects tab, but i did get ubuntu-tweaks and used it to enable wobly windows.


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 6, 2011)

Eh, it appears they removed that for 11.04. Well done ubuntu, well done.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

check the post you destop thread


----------

